# White Widow - Day 57 Flowering



## starsailor (Nov 28, 2008)

The buds are getting very heavy, the branches can barely support them anymore. I have turned the lights to 18hrs dark, 6 hours of light to stress the plant into producing more resin before harvest.

I have used Bio Bizz All Mix and Grow, Bloom, Top Max.
400w HID
1mX1mX2m Bud Box

Apparently White Widow should flower for 9-10 weeks. About day 66 - 67 according to the Dutch.

Anybody got any other info? Anyone grown and harvested White Widow?

Its my first grow - I'm happy so far!

Grow Journal - https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/107406-6-white-widow-4-god.html


----------



## grind (Nov 28, 2008)

i've never heard of this turning back to 18/6 business. wouldnt that cause it to hermie? or reveg? like i just couldnt picture that being good for the plant.
I think something like 14/10 would be better. 
But those plants do look fuckin sick man, good job.


----------



## starsailor (Nov 28, 2008)

I'll be honest, I had never heard it but its on a few of the dutch websites about White Widow. They dont say it about other strains.

This is a quote from what I read;

_We suggest the final 2 weeks of the flowering cycle to turn the lights off altogether - or at least down to 8 hours. This keeps the flowers from regrowth and stresses the plant into giving up its last drop of goodness as crystal to protect the flower...try it!_

I wondered about the hermie thing but they are so far gone by now, I dont think they could if they tried. They are sticky and very sweet smelling.

I was worried about the smell. Its almost perfume like. With a citrus twang? I'm no expert, but it doesnt smell like weed. But, when you smoke it, its brilliant. 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/107406-6-white-widow-4-god.html


----------



## starsailor (Nov 28, 2008)

Ah its _reverse_ 18/6 - 18 hours dark - 6 hours light.

I just realised how that post looked. Its *not back to 18/6 - its gone to 6/18!!*

Sorry for confusing everyone....


----------



## gr33nz (Nov 28, 2008)

Re-read the quote!!! This says give it an extended dark perk period saying reduce to 8 on 16 off, or no light just before harvest. Some people do 24-72 hour dar period just prior to harvest to bring out the trcihs. 

YOU ARE RE-VEGGING with 18-6!  Hopefully no issues just switch back to 12/12 now, then if you want to try the 8/16 thing in a few more days or a week.. 

Have a read on extending dark period before harvest, if you want to give it a go. 

_"We suggest the final 2 weeks of the flowering cycle to turn the lights off altogether - or at least down to 8 hours. This keeps the flowers from regrowth and stresses the plant into giving up its last drop of goodness as crystal to protect the flower...try it!"_


----------



## gr33nz (Nov 28, 2008)

Re-read the quote!!! This says give it an extended dark perk period saying reduce to 8 on 16 off, or no light just before harvest. Some people do 24-72 hour dark period just prior to harvest to bring out the trichs. 

YOU ARE RE-VEGGING with 18-6!  Hopefully no issues just switch back to 12/12 now, then if you want to try the 8/16 thing in a few more days or a week.. 

Have a read on extending dark period before harvest, if you want to give it a go. 

_"We suggest the final 2 weeks of the flowering cycle to turn the lights off altogether - or at least down to 8 hours. This keeps the flowers from regrowth and stresses the plant into giving up its last drop of goodness as crystal to protect the flower...try it!"_


----------



## starsailor (Nov 28, 2008)

What I wrote was confusing. I have edited the post. Its clearer now.


----------



## grind (Nov 28, 2008)

lol ok yeah that makes more sense. so did you find that it did bring out more trichs?


----------



## starsailor (Nov 28, 2008)

Well its only been a week. I dont know if its the lights or just what happens but the branches are bending with the weight. It can only be resin formation. 

The buds are incredibly sticky and sweet, but the trichromes are still clear?


----------



## Squarepusher45 (Nov 28, 2008)

Dude that is awesome, I can't wait till my 1st grow takes off.


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Nov 28, 2008)

good lookin plants


----------



## FLoJo (Nov 28, 2008)

i probably would have let a few more of the hairs go brown before switchin... usually you want to wait till half of the hairs go amber, and most of the time the main cola goes amber first. either way you are going to have some nice sticky icky to smoke on

nice job on your first grow


----------



## starsailor (Nov 29, 2008)

I wasnt sure if I was supposed to go by the time they say (8-9) weeks flowering, or what the plants did. I only switched the lights on week 8. 

The buds are definitely fattening up. But I wont pull them till they are completely ready.

I cant help but pinch the bottom branches and smoke the small buds, they're fabulous. Harsh, cause of the microwave but a very good high


----------



## mayan (Nov 29, 2008)

Really nice looking pics...you are going to be one happy cannabis imbiber. Mouthwatering!


----------



## TheKramer (Nov 29, 2008)

Totally popped a boner when I saw pics of ur plant. It looks fuckin awesome. +rep for sure


----------



## starsailor (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah, they look amazing.

I kept to Bio Bizz products throughout the whole grow. Completely organic.

If they look like this in soil, I wanna try hydro!


----------



## coonamatango (Nov 30, 2008)

Can I ask what your feeding schedule was? I have a very similar set up and stunted my first grow with BioBizz! I know where i went wrong but wondered how often and how much you fed those plants. They look superb btw


----------



## starsailor (Nov 30, 2008)

Check out my grow journal at https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/107406-6-white-widow-4-god.html

I list all the nutrients I use with measurements. 

I found it really easy. I found some usage instructions online and kept to what they said. Follow this link. Its got lots of useful data sheets on everything you can think of. Page down and you'll see there is a Bio Bizz data sheet. Tells you everything you need to know. http://www.growell.co.uk/ds/instructions/Datasheets.html

Good luck.


----------



## shepj (Nov 30, 2008)

Holy Christ! That is your first grow?! That looks fucking beyond amazing! haha I can't wait to see more of your grows.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 30, 2008)

Is that Flying Dutchmans White Widow?? it looks EXACTLY like their cola nug does in the advertisement for their seeds man. That shit looks off the god damn hook. I just started some Seedsman seeds White widow a little while ago, n if my shit looks ANYTHING like that ill be fuckin jumpin for joy. Itll make all my other indicas look like bitch sissy plants, lol. 

How long did you veg out for? n how tall are them fuckers??

If u could, pm me so i can ask you a couple Q's about it without hijacking your thread man.

-K1.


----------



## coonamatango (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice one mate, its different to the grow guide the grow shop gave me though! How often did you water them? Was it a judgement thing? when the pots felt light and the soil had dried out?


----------



## stilltokin (Nov 30, 2008)

duuuude..........i want that girl so bad. Excellent job for your first grow. My first grow didnt even make it to flowering haha. What kind of lights did you use? Have a good smoke and tell us the dry weight when your done.
peace and +rep


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Nov 30, 2008)

Have you checked the trichomes with a microscope at all? I've got some WW in bloom for 35d and the trichomes are already turning a milky/cloudy white. I found it a little surprising given that the strain is supposed to flower for 8-9 weeks but I suppose it just depends on what type of high you want as to when you should harvest. I suppose I'll wait another week or two and flush before I harvest. 

Have you flushed yet?


----------



## thomas232 (Nov 30, 2008)

What kinda light is that thing under.
it looks beautiful.


----------



## starsailor (Dec 1, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> Is that Flying Dutchmans White Widow?? it looks EXACTLY like their cola nug does in the advertisement for their seeds man. That shit looks off the god damn hook. I just started some Seedsman seeds White widow a little while ago, n if my shit looks ANYTHING like that ill be fuckin jumpin for joy. Itll make all my other indicas look like bitch sissy plants, lol.
> 
> How long did you veg out for? n how tall are them fuckers??
> 
> ...


My seeds were feminised White Widow from Dutch Passion. I got them from a seed broker in north London. Only 6 from the 10 came up. But they are monsters!

The other 2 are just bag seed, they are bigger than the White Widows. They had to be pegged up in week 6!

Check out my grow journal : https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/107406-6-white-widow-4-god.html

Drop me a private for any other info.


----------



## starsailor (Dec 1, 2008)

coonamatango said:


> Nice one mate, its different to the grow guide the grow shop gave me though! How often did you water them? Was it a judgement thing? when the pots felt light and the soil had dried out?


I judged it by weight. If they started to droop or they felt very light I would water them. In flowering its every day. I give them 500ml of dechlorinated water right now, they are always thirsty when it comes to it.


----------



## starsailor (Dec 1, 2008)

thomas232 said:


> What kinda light is that thing under.
> it looks beautiful.


Its a 400w Sodium Growlux, I used it all through vegging and flowering.

This is my set up: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/109857-my-grow-room.html

My Grow Journal: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/107406-6-white-widow-4-god.html


----------



## starsailor (Dec 1, 2008)

DragonPhoenix said:


> Have you checked the trichomes with a microscope at all? I've got some WW in bloom for 35d and the trichomes are already turning a milky/cloudy white. I found it a little surprising given that the strain is supposed to flower for 8-9 weeks but I suppose it just depends on what type of high you want as to when you should harvest. I suppose I'll wait another week or two and flush before I harvest.
> 
> Have you flushed yet?


I have a microscope. I check the trichromes daily. They are all clear! I was expecting at least a few milky ones by now. I cut off small branches from the bottom and microwave the buds. I trim all the leaves and dry them separately. Gonna make me some hash!

I have been flushing since day 50. The buds are bigger than I ever expected. They all stopped growing a week ago, its just about making crystals now. The lights are on for only 6 hours in 24.

New pics on my grow journal tomorrow.


----------



## starsailor (Dec 2, 2008)

These were taken today, 5 days since the last pics. They are getting fatter and stickier. Trichomes are still clear though, was expecting some cloudy ones by now.

These are the bud shots. More pics on my grow journal.


----------



## FLoJo (Dec 2, 2008)

lookin good, id give it another 5 days or so... where exactly are you looking on the plant to see clear trichs


----------



## starsailor (Dec 2, 2008)

FLoJo said:


> lookin good, id give it another 5 days or so... where exactly are you looking on the plant to see clear trichs


Well I cant help myself and I have been snipping buds to smoke. I inspect the bud under the microscope along with the crystal covered leaves before I microwave them. All clear!


----------



## FLoJo (Dec 2, 2008)

right i understand that part, but if you are clipping buds from the very bottom, they are going to take longer to mature than the top, so i would be inspecting the top portion of the plant, and after you are satisfied with the trichs, chop it, move the lights down, and let the lower buds go for another 10 days or so... that way all the plant will be mature, and you can turn those lower little shit buds into nice rock hard nuggies!


----------



## starsailor (Dec 2, 2008)

FLoJo said:


> right i understand that part, but if you are clipping buds from the very bottom, they are going to take longer to mature than the top, so i would be inspecting the top portion of the plant, and after you are satisfied with the trichs, chop it, move the lights down, and let the lower buds go for another 10 days or so... that way all the plant will be mature, and you can turn those lower little shit buds into nice rock hard nuggies!


You just had me running into my Budbox to clip a tiny piece of the largest cola. I generally clip lower branches and take the buds from there. I never touch the top. I had a look at the bud under the microscope. I got my partner to look as well to make sure - all clear, apart from 1 or 2 that looked misty. My microscope is 60-100X and I had a good look all over. 

I just think they need more time.


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 2, 2008)

meh...nice plants...personally, i wouldve stuck to the 12/12 and lowered humidity to 20% the last 2 weeks to increase thrich production and avoid mold..

but thats whats great about growing erb...soooo many different schools of thought and a lot of them work

congrats on a great looking crop


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 2, 2008)

starsailor said:


> Well I cant help myself and I have been snipping buds to smoke. I inspect the bud under the microscope along with the crystal covered leaves before I microwave them. All clear!


please stop...why hinder a great crop by microwaving it?

youve already had the patience to grow it...chop those bitches down, let em properly hang dry, cure...and then really enjoy the fruits of your labor

didnt mean to post twice...but that deserved a comment


----------



## starsailor (Dec 2, 2008)

funkdocKT said:


> please stop...why hinder a great crop by microwaving it?
> 
> youve already had the patience to grow it...chop those bitches down, let em properly hang dry, cure...and then really enjoy the fruits of your labor
> 
> didnt mean to post twice...but that deserved a comment


I take your comment.

I spent on average £140 an ounce. The deal with my partner was that buying a Budbox, lights etc (worked out to be about £500) was that it would cover this monthly expense and pay for itself. Personally, I would have bought another ounce and left the plants. But in a relationship - you make allowances....kiss-ass


----------



## FLoJo (Dec 2, 2008)

starsailor said:


> You just had me running into my Budbox to clip a tiny piece of the largest cola. I generally clip lower branches and take the buds from there. I never touch the top. I had a look at the bud under the microscope. I got my partner to look as well to make sure - all clear, apart from 1 or 2 that looked misty. My microscope is 60-100X and I had a good look all over.
> 
> I just think they need more time.


if they are starting to milky up top id say you got about another week.. chop off the main cola, and let the bottom go another week


----------



## BlueCheese420 (Dec 3, 2008)

they look amazing mate


----------



## chicagokushman23 (Dec 3, 2008)

very amazing they do look


----------



## shepj (Dec 7, 2008)

Oh my god dude.. those look orgasmic!


----------



## starsailor (Dec 9, 2008)

At last some cloudy trichomes. 

Gonna give it another week I think then pull them. 

Pics taken tonight - more on my journal.


----------



## shepj (Dec 9, 2008)

that looks absoutely beautiful man! I can not wait to see this after the harvest/cure.


----------



## Reiss (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm really excited after seeing your lovely looking WW.
Just upgraded to a 400w HPS & cool tube, was thinking of trying a white widow, now I definately will!

I think you could have used a bigger pot and got a bigger plant for it, but a very tasty looking plant. Well done.

*Take your time and cure it properly, it's worth it!*
+rep


----------



## FLoJo (Dec 9, 2008)

now thats what i am talking about brotha! patience is a virtue in this hobby. great work on your first grow round +rep


----------



## tommy gibbs (Dec 9, 2008)

i saw a video on youtube where a guy was dead set on setting lights to 14/10. he was growing a fat crop too, so i have to believe he knows what hes doin. 18/6 seems a little excessive though, but who knows, you might be the wiser. looks nice. +rep


----------



## tommy gibbs (Dec 9, 2008)

14/10 the last 2 weeks taht is


----------



## Dre773 (Dec 9, 2008)

widows are lookin good my dude


----------



## FLoJo (Dec 14, 2008)

ya bro wheres the chop chop? too stoned for an update hehe


----------



## starsailor (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm giving them the last 48hours of darkness - want to see some amber before I chop!


----------



## FLoJo (Dec 15, 2008)

i need to bust a nut... wheres my porn!!!


----------



## Joker52 (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh my good lord in shit. i gatta start growing WW again!


----------



## SayWord (Dec 15, 2008)

im startin white widow in a week or so, hows the smell with all those? u cant smell them outside can u?


----------



## bl0wdr0 (Dec 15, 2008)

looks bomb. wish i could leave mine for 11 weeks!


----------



## starsailor (Dec 20, 2008)

At last!

HARVEST!!

Completely wiped out from trimming all day. 

Just a couple of pics from my grow journal of them hanging in the Budbox to dry. 79 days! Thought it would never happen!

I'll post dry weight as soon as I know.


----------



## SayWord (Dec 20, 2008)

beautiful! how many plants total?


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 20, 2008)

starsailor said:


> At last!
> 
> HARVEST!!
> 
> ...


 
nice harvest dude + rep


----------



## starsailor (Dec 21, 2008)

SayWord said:


> beautiful! how many plants total?


6 White Widow - 2 Bagseed.

Check my grow journal.


----------



## canibus447 (Dec 21, 2008)

dude congrats!, like its soooo nice, u must be very proud of ur results!

have fun smoking!


----------



## johanrichards (Dec 21, 2008)

Hoping my girl turns out like that


----------



## techtoker (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice job. I am drooling!


----------



## johanrichards (Dec 22, 2008)

drooling is the right word


----------



## techtoker (Dec 27, 2008)

So....Where is the finished product?


----------



## buggs bunny (Dec 27, 2008)

why do you have more than one clock on that wall

nice buds my favorite


----------



## 14pimp (Dec 30, 2008)

nice looking widows, how did the smoke turn out?


----------



## starsailor (Dec 30, 2008)

buggs bunny said:


> why do you have more than one clock on that wall
> 
> nice buds my favorite


The clocks show different time periods in different countries.


----------



## pillarize (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm growing some white widow...so how potent did it become?


----------



## starsailor (Dec 31, 2008)

OK, they dried for 10 days in the BudBox with the extractor on 24/7.

Have put each plant into its own jar - helps me keep track of which is best for harvesting next time. They were all at such different stages - but I had to harvest them all at once.

Dry weight ;

White widow 1 - 31g
White widow 2 - 30g
White Widow 3 - 37g
White widow 4 - 39g
White widow 5 - 41g
White widow 6 - 27g
Bag seed 1 - 39g
Bag seed 2 - 34g
-------
Total Dry Weight 278g


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 31, 2008)

nice man, over a half pound ... lemme get one of those jars


----------



## techtoker (Dec 31, 2008)

Looking good! I am satisfied now


----------



## johanrichards (Dec 31, 2008)

hope i can duplicate with my widdow


----------



## marse7en (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm about to harvest my WW as well.. i'll actually try cutting the light down to 6 for this time.. !


----------



## latlov7575 (Jul 23, 2010)

for how many weeks have you been flowering?


----------



## MuppetMan1989 (Jul 24, 2010)

how long did you veg for/?


----------



## Brick Top (Jul 24, 2010)

grind said:


> lol ok yeah that makes more sense. so did you find that it did bring out more trichs?


It is the same basic idea as finishing plants in 72-hours of darkness but done a different way. Light degrades THC, most THC is created during hours of darkness. Less light late in flower equals increased THC levels. The one question people usually ask is if it comes at a loss of bud growth or not and if it ends up a net gain or a net loss. I really do not know if there is a singular correct answer that would accurately cover all strains. Likely the benefits would vary from strain to strain just as with 72-hours of darkness before harvest where some strains tested had sizable increases in THC levels and others had minimal increases in THC levels.


----------



## Brick Top (Jul 24, 2010)

I did forget to ask one question. Which of the roughly 25 or 26 White Widow strains did you grow? Who is the breeder? With there being such a difference between different White Widow strains not knowing which is being grown tends to open the door to all sorts of answers and advice that might not be pertinent because even though what is said is about 'a' White Widow it might not be about the White Widow you are growing. What is being talked about by others might be rather different genetically than what you are growing even though they carry the same strain name.


----------



## glastoboi (Sep 24, 2010)

Im about to plant my white widows seeds but the guy in my local grow shop said to use cfls for first few weeks but will it matter much if i just used my 250w HID lamp straight away cos i cba to go and buy some lamps. please help.


----------



## DuMpSteRLoVe216 (Oct 11, 2011)

lol you guys are a couple years too late


----------



## jaydiesle (Oct 12, 2011)

lmaoooo this thread is from 08 

I have used Bio Bizz All Mix and Grow, Bloom, Top Max.
400w HID
1mX1mX2m Bud Box

Apparently White Widow should flower for 9-10 weeks. About day 66 - 67 according to the Dutch.

Anybody got any other info? Anyone grown and harvested White Widow?

Its my first grow - I'm happy so far!

Grow Journal - https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/107406-6-white-widow-4-god.html[/QUOTE]


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Oct 12, 2011)

starsailor said:


> OK, they dried for 10 days in the BudBox with the extractor on 24/7.
> 
> Have put each plant into its own jar - helps me keep track of which is best for harvesting next time. They were all at such different stages - but I had to harvest them all at once.
> 
> ...


Fuckin awsome grow man, and i love ur avatar lol cant stop laughin +rep man u deserve it man


----------

